# Chips, dips, chains and whips



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Lot's of problems getting past her affair, she finds it impossible to be remorseful. The other night in bed I laid down the law, I told her she has to work @ MC or she'll be divorced soon. She goes into this submissive thing where she tells me I have to control her, I have to force her to do what I want. I was a little confused then she says I have to spank her when she's bad. We have plenty of handcuffs, rope,whips, and gags but haven't used them in many years. We're not into hurting, no bleeding, just mild pain (a broken bone here and there) LOL (it was my nose and a accident) I wasn't' aware the bedroom play was supposed to come out in real life, I thought it was just playing.

I had a girl once who insisted I punch her b/c she was bad- I am not into hitting girls-any thoughts?
Mouse


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

spank away


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

what two people, their insane pit bull, a boxing glove, a shower caulking tool and an ostrich do in the privacy of their own fur swimming pool filled with silicone and jello is their own business.


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

Google Taken In Hand 

Apparently some women really are desire to be 'kept in line'...

Though IMO - punching should be off-limits


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> what two people, their insane pit bull, a boxing glove, a shower caulking tool and an ostrich do in the privacy of their own fur swimming pool filled with silicone and jello is their own business.


Oh, the visual of this one! 

:rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

One of my oldest friends was an ER nurse. Oh the things they'd find in, on, stuck to, people. You don't even want to hear their explanations.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> One of my oldest friends was an ER nurse. Oh the things they'd find in, on, stuck to, people. You don't even want to hear their explanations.


:rofl: Yep! Same here. I have a friend who works in the ER as well, her stories of the ER were bizarre but hilarious! :lol:


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Runs like Dog said:


> One of my oldest friends was an ER nurse. Oh the things they'd find in, on, stuck to, people. You don't even want to hear their explanations.


One of the very first things i saw passed around on the internet, way before web browsers, was a list of things ER doctors retrieved from what I'll just called the whazoo eager.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

sex,drugs and alcohol...


There, I could not keep reading the title of this thread and NOT finish it, it was driving me NUTS!!!! HAAAAAA

How is it no one else had to do that?


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Wife told you what she wants from you, so it's up to you if you do it or not.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

She may wish to be "taken in hand". But it seems to me that she is being coy in order to avoid facing the music post affair.


----------

